

Wife Acceptance Factor - sea6ear
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wife_acceptance_factor

======
lutusp
It's as though feminism never happened.

~~~
fmystic
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husband_acceptance_factor>

------
TeMPOraL
Hah :D. A friend of mine used this term wrt to Roomba (robotic vacuum cleaner)
having high WAF (and implying that his 3D printer hobby has a much lower one).
Good to know this term is in use :).

